# Wireless Protection?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Is there a way to password protect my wireless internet--so someone cant sit out on the road and access it? I asked phone provider, but they are interested in selling protection. If there is--it would have to be explained patiently, as I'm not tech savvy.?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

ceresone said:


> Is there a way to password protect my wireless internet--so someone cant sit out on the road and access it? I asked phone provider, but they are interested in selling protection. If there is--it would have to be explained patiently, as I'm not tech savvy.?


Log into your router and set a password.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you--but--how do I do that? Sorry--I REAllY AM a dummy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Google your router model number to get the instructions.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@ceresone, try the instructions with pictures at this link http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2555522/add-password-lock-wifi-steal-internet.html

Basically you need to have the ip address for your router. Generally it can be found on the bottom or side of the router itself. If it's not there, the link I gave you above has another link where you can look up the ip address by the model router you have. The IP address will look something like this: 192.168.2.1

If you need more help you can typically call your internet provider and they can walk you through the steps as well.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

the box has a long set of numbers on it--about 25 numbers/letters. I'm guess you mean the IP address as in IPCHICKEN? thank you. the internet provider is the phone company, and they wanted me topay for protection they sell. Thanks again, I'm about to plunge in and try


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your router IP address is probably one of these two:

192.168.0.1
192.168.1.1

Try those addresses, one at a time, in the address bar of your web browser. You should see a login panel if you found it. Default username/password is usually admin/admin for most home routers.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Dosent the IP address change each time the electricity goes off? or am i completely mixed up--and off base?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

ceresone said:


> Dosent the IP address change each time the electricity goes off? or am i completely mixed up--and off base?


The public ip address may change but the address of the router is in the local area network or lan and is set by the router to a default ip.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Set your router with a password.. 
Set your wireless security to enabled WPA or something. 

You'll probably need help with this, but set your router up so that it only accepts specific MAC addresses from the devices you have. 

If your router is also a firewall, set it so that it won't even respond to pings.


----------

